# Controlling RCS Population



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello,

I would like to get some Red Cherry Shrimps for my planted aquarium. After reading this forum about how easy it is to breed these guys, my concern is that they will quickly take over my 6 gallon nano tank.

The only fish I have in it are rasbora harlequins and corydoras. I know it's doubtful, but will these fishes help eat some of the fry? 

If not, is there anything I can do to prevent overpopulation?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

*Swap n Shop*


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Send them to me.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

I have a feeling with the rasbora you'll have a while before it's a concern.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

If your tank is densly planted, thenRasboras won't make any dent in the raising population of Red Cherry Shrimp/\. If not densly planted, then there is a chance Rasboras will pick out most of the young ones.

I have a lot of different Rasboras, and my plants look like christmas trees with RCS-es...


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I've added 6 RCS and they look pretty sparse in the tank. I might get about 10 more in a few days. I think it'll be a while before I have to worry about overpopulation.


----------



## Spachi (Oct 27, 2008)

My harlequins won't touch food that is not floating. The second that flake has reached the moss or substrate they ignore it. It seems to me that they are less likely to go fry hunting than other species and they do seem to ignore the tiniest shrimplets if they aren't swimming.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I think Harlys are more mid level feeders, I doubt they will go after anything that hits the substrate. You might not need to buy more shrimp, if they have plants to hide in, you will have more shrimp than you need. Cover the filter intake with a sponge or something. I found a colony of RCS thriving in my canister filter when I first started with them.


----------



## will325i (Jun 24, 2008)

Removing fine/sponge pre-filter on the inlet for your filter is an easy way to trap your shrimplets. You'll ended up with mostly adults and minimum juveniles in your main tank.
I typically find around 20 live shrimplets in my canister every other week when I perform WC. Give/sell them away roudr make fish food :angryfire.
Wm


----------



## frootbat (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, I started with 6 cherries that came free with 2 CPO I bought a couple months ago. Now I'm guessing there are 40-50 of the lil buggers, and currently several females with eggs. Even the CPOs are getting in on the act...the female with eggs is hiding under a glob of java moss, and I have spotted one tiny CPO on said moss. The fact that it is a nano tank with CPDs, burmese gold spot danios, and pygmy cories probably isn't helping with population control. I wish there was a fish I could get that could fit in a 16g bowfront that would help keep the population in under control.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

frootbat said:


> Yeah, I started with 6 cherries that came free with 2 CPO I bought a couple months ago. Now I'm guessing there are 40-50 of the lil buggers, and currently several females with eggs. Even the CPOs are getting in on the act...the female with eggs is hiding under a glob of java moss, and I have spotted one tiny CPO on said moss. The fact that it is a nano tank with CPDs, burmese gold spot danios, and pygmy cories probably isn't helping with population control. I wish there was a fish I could get that could fit in a 16g bowfront that would help keep the population in under control.


hey ,an send them to me... im looking for about 6 or so for a 7.5 gallon i set up a couple weeks ago... id pay for shipping... PM if interested


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

Bettas will eat them lol.


----------



## frootbat (Oct 14, 2009)

As soon as the CPO finishes dropping babies, I'll probably be putting some on Swap n Shop along with the CPO juvies and maybe the burmese gold spot danios...getting ready to move :icon_neut


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

frootbat said:


> Yeah, I started with 6 cherries that came free with 2 CPO I bought a couple months ago. Now I'm guessing there are 40-50 of the lil buggers, and currently several females with eggs. Even the CPOs are getting in on the act...the female with eggs is hiding under a glob of java moss, and I have spotted one tiny CPO on said moss. The fact that it is a nano tank with CPDs, burmese gold spot danios, and pygmy cories probably isn't helping with population control. I wish there was a fish I could get that could fit in a 16g bowfront that would help keep the population in under control.


Same thing happened to me. I figured that my Danios would keep the little shrimp from over populating my tank..... wrong!! lol They ignore them completely. and the shrimp are on a mission to first take over the tank, then the world.


----------

